# Meet Holly, what breed is she?



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Hi all. Here is a few pictures of my cat Holly. I have her since December. She replaced my 10 year old cat that died. She is a rescue cat i got from the vet. I think she will be a year in July. Anyone know what breed of cat she is??


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She looks like a moggy to me but a very pretty one at that,she is soooo adorable:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like a gorgeous tortie long hair mog to me

I want to squoosh her!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a domestic long haired tortie - i.e a fabulous moggy.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Why not ask the vet where you got her?


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> looks like a gorgeous tortie long hair mog to me
> 
> I want to squoosh her!


This is what I thought, body shape etc.is like my Bubble only real difference is the colour. 

She is adorable.:001_wub:


----------



## pennywise (May 4, 2009)

Whatever she is she is gorgeous and Im sure you will have a great time together :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A gorgeous long-haired, naughty tortie, moggy :001_tt1:


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.  Yeah i adore her. 

Michael


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> looks like a gorgeous tortie long hair mog to me
> 
> I want to squoosh her!


That's exactly what I was thinking. Lovely cat you have there.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

aaaaw I love her little face


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago within about 2 days she had caught 6 mice. God knows where she was getting them from, haven't seen her with any since. They must have got the message and got the hell out of there.

Here is a picture of her sleeping. i came in the house and found her like this on the couch, sleeping with her ass hanging of the side of the couch










Here is a picture when we first got her. We only had her about an hour and you can see she made herself at home


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

awww she's gorgeous!

Agree with the other posters, she is a DLH (domestic long hair) moggie

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

there is nothing better than the sight of a very relaxed cat


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww she is fab!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Isn't she beautiful! You could show her you know, in the household pet classes. She looks relaxed enough to do well.

Liz


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

she's lovely! My auntie's cat looks just like her and i'd never seen another until now 

Are long haired torties quite unusual?


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

She was having a kip last night and her tongue was stuck out, maybe she is dreaming of male stud cats


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

She's gorgeous, looks like she's gonna slide off the chair, its amazing how they balance lol


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

She is one pretty kitty! I just want to hug her.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love her! a very pretty catxxx


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Nearly a year on and still cute and healthy as ever..


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

She's gorgeous!! Holly is the best name isn't it!?!?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

She's gorgeous x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She's a Tortie colourpoint hence the blue eyes - and that points to Birman, Persian (colourpoint), Ragdoll or similar heritage.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

HollyM said:


> She's gorgeous!! Holly is the best name isn't it!?!?:lol::lol::lol:


She is gorgeous and i agree what a fantastic name


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Holly trying to hide behind the couch but not from the camera flash


----------



## jomary-austin (Apr 9, 2009)

Admit it, you didn't really want to know what breed she is, you just wanted to show off pictures of your gorgeous cat didn't you??!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

She's absolutely gorgeous!!

I adore torties, one of my all-time favourites


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

She looks abit like my NFC, similar look.


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww she's lovely! Reminds me of our Mia (but she's a shorthair)... same beautiful green eyes.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes i think she is a black tortie moggy but so pretty.


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Poor Holly is sick . She didn't eat yesterday or today and just lies on the couch all day no energy. The vet looked at her today and she has a temp of 105! He thinks infection of some sort so she got injections of antibiotics, painkillers etc. Fingers crossed she'll be ok:confused1:. Here's a picture of her looking very sorry for herself...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor girl  Hope it's not too serious and she's feeling better soon


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh no  keep us updated xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

bless her. let's hope the medicine works quickly and she soon feels better


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope it isnt to serious and that she is back to her old self soon.If she hasnt eaten by this evening then Ithink you need to go back to the vets,Cats cant go for long without eating.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here that she's better asap  x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

poor girl, get well soon.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

jomary-austin said:


> Admit it, you didn't really want to know what breed she is, you just wanted to show off pictures of your gorgeous cat didn't you??!!!


Quite right too :lol: she is a lovely looking girl, hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

lizward said:


> Isn't she beautiful! You could show her you know, in the household pet classes. She looks relaxed enough to do well.
> 
> Liz


i agree.

take her to some cat shows.

pretty cat.


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

It's been around 8 hours since the visit to the vet. She is more or less the same, maybe it takes longer for the medication to work? Throughout the day i managed to get her to eat some fromaige frais. She likes to lick the pots after i have eaten them so today she ate half a small pot. She did eat a little of the food the vets gave me. Some kind of recovery food and she drank a little water.


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

A couple of pics i took a day or so before she got ill.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Such a beautiful cat with mesmerising eyes! I do hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Today she is a lot better. Still weak but she is eating again. Thank God i was sure she was a gonner!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Pleased she is feeling a bit better x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow she is so stunning esp her eyes! im sure she will perk up v soon with the antibiotics they normally work pretty quickly - keep us updated


----------



## PippaBoolittle (Jan 13, 2011)

She's really stunning, hope she makes a full recovery soon!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Micky 32 said:


> Today she is a lot better. Still weak but she is eating again. Thank God i was sure she was a gonner!


excellent news :thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

A fine-looking cat. Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

She's made a full recovery ;-)


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to hear she as made a recovery, she is beautiful


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What a bonnie girl she is * I do miss having a cat ...*


----------



## Smitherooney (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG !!!! What a beautiful girl she is and she knows it! What a lucky girl to have a lovely new home & owners. So glad. Hope she has a very long and happy life and share with us funny beautiful photos of her. The sticky out tongue was the best. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## holly83 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks like a moggie


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous. She looks like one we wanted from the local RSPCA, but she had gone <3


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

good. glad she is better


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning, so glad that she is ok now :laugh: Im half wondering if she has colourpoints far back in both parents!


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Holly still doing great, she's 3 years old now. Out enjoying the sun:



















She likes to watch her bigger cousins on the TV:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww shes beautifull


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, shes a gorgeous girl, ,,:thumbup:_


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

smashing pics.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow what a stunner!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for the updates on her. she is looking wonderful still.


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Chillin', after eating a big bird! brat:skep:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think she is definitely ..... A beauty!!!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow 2 1/2 years later. She,s a Star. :biggrin:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous - and has a wonderful name


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She's looking very pleased with herself and still as beautiful as ever.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_still looking as pretty as ever xxxxxxxx_


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww! Gorgeous girl. You must be very proud!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is stunning!


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

What you lookin' at???:ciappa:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful!! Looks like my friend's rescue cat, Sheba, she's a long hair dark tortie moggie too from the RSPCA


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely face


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

She's not in my mothers good books today She threw up a furball during the night rrr:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Minnii does that on a regular basis now - and if she doesn't have fur offers us up normal sick instead (poor girl - it's the old HCM for her). 

Your girl is rather gorgeous and lovely - I love torties!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the first time I have seen this thread and I have really enjoyed seeing the ever so beautiful Holly develop.


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Holly is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Holly not looking too happy about getting the flea spot-on rrr:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is such a beautiful and distinctive cat.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww good to see her again.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is soooo beautiful:001_wub: I love her tortie colouring
She is such a poser


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww - she does look rather unhappy


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Holly panned out after a day of chasing mice and birds in 30 degree heat She's doing good, 5 years old now. She wasn't in great form a few weeks ago. She must have tried to eat a bee or wasp as she had a swollen mouth for a few days


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Hello Holly, you havent been on in a while, wow 5 years old now, how time flys ,but your still as pretty as ever !!!!!!_


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

She's gorgeous!
I love the pictures! Thanks for posting updates!
I have a long haired moggy, too! And I'm often asked what breed is he because he's a stunner! I'm then very proud to say he's a 100% moggy. Most people associate a great looking cat with breed but it's often just about TLC.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

She is gorgeous and also has purrrsonality plus! I can tell is very much loved and one luck girl.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely update on the gorgeous Holly :yesnod: She looks worn out, bless her :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely to meet you Holly! You are a gorgeous girl.


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

She looks very similar to a cat that live 4 doors down from me only that one has a bit of a squashy looking face (a bit like a boxer dog).
Holly's beautiful.

Kitten kisses from Daisy and big hugs from me


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Holly enjoying a big yawn lol Hard to believe she is 7 now, she was only a year old when i first posted!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous long haired domestic! You are very lucky to have her she's a stunning cat and she's going to love her new home! Well done for rescuing her!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I looked at the beginning of the thread and didn't realise how old it was. She looks just as beautiful as when you first posted.. Bet she could tell some stories after all this time.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cant really tell with her yawning, but she looks lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_nice to see you both back, gosh doesn't time fly, shes looking as pretty as ever._


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

It's a Moggy's life !



..and her pose for her photo.....



She's 9 years old next month, time is flying!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Micky 32 she is stunning can't believe she looks 9. My Jiggs is 10 in September can't believe how quick that has gone. Can't believe how old this thread is, thank you for coming back and showing her in updates.


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Micky 32 she is stunning can't believe she looks 9. My Jiggs is 10 in September can't believe how quick that has gone. Can't believe how old this thread is, thank you for coming back and showing her in updates.


Yeah it only seems like yesterday when i got her! She's going for all her injections and check up the whole hog tomorrow, she won't be pleased! How old do they normally live? I know of a cat 18 years old and still in great shape!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I think cats tend to live into their teens, a few manage to get into their twenties - friend of mines managed to make 24!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What a beauty she is. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

She is very beautiful x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely that we get updates from Holly. She's as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

I haven't posted lately about Holly, here's a picture i took last night and as usual posing for the camera. My other photo's on this thread have disappeared, my apologies. My vet informs me her kidneys are only functioning 50% but she's on the appropiate diet and medication but as you can see in the photo she looks very healthy. You wouldn't really know she has kidney problems. She is now 11.5 years old.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Micky 32 said:


> I haven't posted lately about Holly, here's a picture i took last night and as usual posing for the camera. My other photo's on this thread have disappeared, my apologies. My vet informs me her kidneys are only functioning 50% but she's on the appropiate diet and medication but as you can see in the photo she looks very healthy. You wouldn't really know she has kidney problems. She is now 11.5 years old.


She's beautiful


----------



## Micky 32 (May 5, 2009)

Just a quick update. Holly is still in great form and doing well . She is now 14 years and 3 months.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Micky 32 said:


> Just a quick update. Holly is still in great form and doing well . She is now 14 years and 3 months.


Glad she’s doing so well!

Your last post was before I joined but it’s always good to see updates ☺


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Micky 32 said:


> Just a quick update. Holly is still in great form and doing well . She is now 14 years and 3 months.


How wonderful 😻
Any recent photos of your beautiful girl?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Micky 32 said:


> Just a quick update. Holly is still in great form and doing well . She is now 14 years and 3 months.


What a lovely update. You must be taking great care of her, well done. Ooooh yes, another photo of your beautiful Holly would be great!?!?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

She is fabulous. Her coat resembles a bit Persian cats.


----------

